# Quick session of FH photos



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Did a quick session using people's suggestions, any improvement??

Any and all comments welcome good or bad.

http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/index...=0&#entry124397


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

your pictures suck and your fish is ugly


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Try turning the lights off in your room to cut down on the glare in your pics bro.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice fish i love the dark color.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Try turning the lights off in your room to cut down on the glare in your pics bro.
> [snapback]851316[/snapback]​










i never even considered that 
thatnks foir that info


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice fh you have .


----------

